# 用中国人的思维<来>造句



## kyotan

大家好！

Could you tell me I got "来" correctly in this sentence? :我现在说话都是用中国人的思维来造句

Right now, sentences made from Chinese mind set/mental frame work are used in everything I say.

谢谢!


----------



## zhg

That sentence doesn't make any sense. Do you mean I talk like a native Chinese speaker ?


----------



## Skatinginbc

zhg said:


> That sentence doesn't make any sense.


Interesting!  What if I change the sentence to 我现在说话的时候, 都是用中国人的思维来造句?  Does it make any sense to you?  
Anyway, 我现在说话都是用中国人的思维来造句 sounds good to me.


----------



## fyl

It sounds good to me too. 来 here is to indicate the verb after it is the purpose and the verb before it is the method. If 来 is removed, the sentence is still correct.
用中国人的思维来造句 = use Chinese way of thinking to construct sentences


----------



## kyotan

感谢各位的回复!
I apologize for the lack of context. 

A native Chinese speaker who is learning to speak Japanese said it when he was explaining what he does when he speaks Japanese.

Thanks again!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

The sentence doesmake sense but it's a 病句. Either deleting 说话 or deleting 来造句 will make it better.


----------



## kyotan

Thank you, and sorry retro. I was editing my comment when you posted your reply.


----------



## ktdd

kyotan said:


> A native Chinese speaker who is learning to speak Japanese said it when he was explaining what he does when he speaks Japanese.


Yeah, we can see now your Japanese sessions are corrupting his Chinese lol
or probably he just isn't a very good verbal communicator to start with.


----------



## fyl

retrogradedwithwind said:


> The sentence doesmake sense but it's a 病句. Either deleting 说话 or deleting 来造句 will make it better.


This is interesting. which of these sentences are correct to you?
我现在说话都是(用中国人的思维)
我现在说话都是(用中国人的思维来造句)
我现在说话都是(用中国人的思维造句)
我现在说话都是(用中国人的思维来造句、用俄国人的语调来发音)
我现在说话都是(用中国人的思维造句、用俄国人的语调发音)
They have exactly the same structure and are all correct to me. I'm quite curious about their differences from your point of view..


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Basically, 说话 has a meaning which contains the meaning of 造句 or 发音. In this sense, using both of them in one sentence will make the sentence longer than necessary. I mean, one of them is redundant.

The fact that deleting one of them does not change its meaning demonstrates my point.


----------



## brofeelgood

kyotan said:


> Right now, sentences made from Chinese mind set/mental frame work are used in everything I say.


I can't relate this structure to the original sentence.

*用 O (来) V*
= use Object to Verb, e.g. 在这里买东西可以用支付宝(来)付款. (You can use Alipay to make payment in this shop)
= Verb with Object, e.g. 中国人都习惯用筷子(来)吃饭. (Chinese people are used to eating with chopsticks)

As fyl has pointed out in #4, we often skip the 来 altogether.


----------



## fyl

retrogradedwithwind said:


> Basically, 说话 has a meaning which contains the meaning of 造句 or 发音. In this sense, using both of them in one sentence will make the sentence longer than necessary. I mean, one of them is redundant.
> 
> The fact that deleting one of them does not change its meaning demonstrates my point.


Is the redundancy the only reason you think it is a 病句? I mean, do you find any grammar error, or do you think it is just not concise? Put it simple: Is 我现在说话的时候，都是用中国人的思维来造句(more redundant, less 'special' grammar) better or worse to you?

(I don't think the two rewritings keep the meaning. 我现在说话都是用中国人的思维 implies I use Chinese mind not only in 造句[grammar] but also in 选词[vocabulary] 谋篇[eg Chinese 分总 vs English 总分] etc. And 我现在都是用中国人的思维造句 does not specify 说话 , maybe I'm using Chinese mind in serious writing as well as colloquial conversations.)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I think the bset way to rewrite it is 我现在都说话是用中国人的思维。

The way I can accept while keeping it redundant is 我现在说话都是用中国人的思维组织语言。
I cannot exactly explain why I can accept 组织语言 but not accept 说话...


----------



## ktdd

用“中國人的思維”來造句==》中國人的思維好奇怪呀~


----------



## PeachYoghurt

Sounds interesting! I like your sentence which conveys a sense of humor.


----------



## ZJ626

这句话我看得懂，但是读起来有些别扭。改成“我现在说话都是用中国人的思维方式来造句的。”就好了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

思 = thought, thinking
維 = framework
思維 = mindset 思想架構
用中国人的思维(= 思想架構)来造句

思 = thought, thinking
惟 = consideration, evaluation
思惟 (also written as 思維) = thought, thinking
用中国人的思维方式(= 思惟方式, 思考方式)来造句


----------

